
Ask HN: UK startup founders? - tixocloud
Looking to connect with other UK-based startup founders.
======
malux85
Im a UK founder

[https://ramm.science/x/team/](https://ramm.science/x/team/)

Im in Dubai at the moment but back in London next week. Wanna chat?

~~~
tixocloud
Darn. Sorry to miss you! I’m in London this week but normally based in
Edinburgh.

Would love to chat though - I’m usually go south a few times a month.

